# England Premier League 31 Oct-01 Nov



## A_Skywalker (Oct 26, 2009)

31 Oct 12:45 Arsenal v Tottenham  1.61 3.60 5.00   
31 Oct 15:00 Bolton v Chelsea  6.50 4.00 1.44   
31 Oct 15:00 Burnley v Hull  1.90 3.30 3.75  
31 Oct 15:00 Everton v Aston Villa  2.30 3.25 2.80  
31 Oct 15:00 Fulham v Liverpool  4.00 3.40 1.83  
31 Oct 15:00 Portsmouth v Wigan  2.40 3.30 2.62  
31 Oct 15:00 Stoke v Wolverhampton  1.83 3.30 4.00  
31 Oct 15:00 Sunderland v West Ham  1.80 3.40 4.00   
31 Oct 17:30 Man Utd v Blackburn  1.16 6.00 13.00  
01 Nov 16:00 Birmingham v Man City  4.00 3.40 1.80


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 29, 2009)

Lots of home favorites for this round.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 29, 2009)

Everton v Aston Villa
Prediction: Everton win
Odds: 2.50
Bookmaker: Bet365

Everton are 14th, 11 points won from 9 matches. Aston Villa is way better- 17 points and 7th place. But both teams are not in form right now. Everton lost 3 away matches in a row, but they played class teams. Before that they have 2 home matches, both ended 1:1. Just 1 month ago they won 5 matches in a row, not it seems the magic is gone. Aston Villa's form is almost as bad as Everton's - 5 matches and only 1 win. And also before that they had a good wins in a row. A lot of the main players of Everton are injured. We can say that Everton plays better at home. If I recall right the only loss this season at home sweet home was against Arsenal. I think that after all the home tradition will win this match for Everton.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 29, 2009)

Burnley v Hull
Prediction: Burnley win
Odds: 2.05
Bookie Bet365




Burnley plays the miserable Hull city this weekend. Burnley is one of the best home teams. At the moment is at 11th position. Hull is 18th with only 8 points and this season will be very dangerous for them. From 5 home matches Burnley won 4 beating good opponents like Manchester United and Everton. Away the things change, they have only losses, but we are concentrated on the home performance for this match. Hull city's performance is weak at home and away so there is not much to say.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 30, 2009)

Bolton v Chelsea 

This is second match for the teams in just 4 days. In Wednesday Chelsea won 4-0. Of course I don't expect a big win again, but so far everything is looking good for Chelsea. In the last 3 matches Chelsea is 11-0 in scoring goals. It is really impressive.
Bolton played the Wednesday match with all main players and didn't save players for the Premier League match. Chelsea is looking good in the Champions league so they can relax and save the better players for the Premier League. It looks like another sure win for Chelsea.


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 30, 2009)

There are gonna be lots of interesting matches, i am glued to TV now. :geek:


----------

